

Defense industry brain drain: the Pentagon can't hire or retain engineers  - gabrielroth
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/25/us/25engineercnd.html?_r=1&hp&pagewanted=all&oref=slogin

======
daniel-cussen
Supply and demand.

 _The same survey showed the average annual starting salary in finance and
high-tech was more than $70,000, compared with $37,000 at the Defense
Department. The average in the defense industry was $61,000._

Beyond salaries, I suspect bad workplace environments can have their toll.

~~~
hunterjrj
I would suspect that many people object to working on projects that ultimately
wind up being used to kill other people.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Very true. On the other hand, it is conceivable some choose to go to work for
the DoD with the defense of America in mind. That could be a compensating
differential too.

